# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مشکل عجیب در  report

## naderigh

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
آیا تا بحال به مشکلی به این شکل برخورده اید که گزارش از report به شکل preview گرفته باشید و در همانجا کلیک روی ایکون پرینتر نماپید و گزارش چاپ شده شما با گزارشی که نمایش میدهد متفاوت باشد

----------


## binyaz2003

نه ؟ یعنی چی متفاوت ؟ چه جوری؟

----------


## rezaTavak

نه منم بر نخوردم.

----------


## kia1349

:shock:

----------


## naderigh

با سلام و تشکر از تک تک شما عزیزان
ببینید گزارش از report مربوطه به preview  ارسال میشود با ایندکس و فیلتر خاص
همان گزارش  که به شکل preview در حال نمایش میباشد را میخواهم چاپ نمایم روی ایکن پرینتر کلیک میکنم گزارشی که پرینت میشود با نمایش (preview) متفاوت است

----------


## rezaTavak

چیز عجیبی کشف کرده اید.

----------


## sepidrtt

دوست عزیز احتمال میدهم که شما برای کنترل ‌dbf هایتان از دستور Select استفاده نموده اید. بهتر است در زمان report گیری حتما به ناحیه مربوطه Select  نمایید.

----------


## naderigh

دوستان عزیز
با سلام 
خیر متاسفانه من مسقیما از جدول مربوطه فرمان report form را اجرا میکنم
ولی اشکال انرا پیدا کردم
من فرمان repo form rep1 for cod="001"  PREVIEW را اجرا میکردم و مشکلی نداشت و زمانی که دکمه پرینت در فعال منمودم عملا فرمان زیر انجام میشد
 repo form rep1  to printer 
یعنی بدون شرط cod=001 واین پیغام بعضی مواقع در command  قابل مشاهده بود

----------


## rezaTavak

بله این مشکل وجود دارد من در ساخت پیش نمایش چاپ به آن برخوردم بهتر است با دستور SETFILTER اول بانک فیلتر شده بعد گزارش استفاده شود

----------


## kia1349

چرا از select sql استفاده نمیکنید
به جرات میگم من 99 درصد برنامه هام هم در ورود اطلاعات و هم در گزارشگیری با دستورات  select sql کار میکنه و تاحالا یه همچین مشکلاتی نداشته ام

----------


## naderigh

با تشکر
البته من در بخش گزارشات از select sql  بیشتر بهره میبرم ولی برای ورود یک مقداری مشکل دارم
در حال حاضر با فرم دریافتی از آقای توکل اکثر این مشکلات حل شده و موارد اشکالی 
که نیاز به پرینت دارد مسقیما به پرینت  میفرستم
البته اقای توکل دنبال رفع  این مشکلات فرم هستند انشاء الله

----------

